# night fishing on the ice



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone had any experience on this. I'm targeting crappie. Shallow? Deep? I'm not too experienced when it comes to ice fishing and have only gone during the day. I hear it can really turn on after dark though especially for crappie. Any info, tips, pointers are appreciated!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

I was on nimi 2 weeks ago and the bite was crazy, lost a crappie that would have been my PB, but as soon as it got dark I couldn't buy a bite, lantern on top, submersible half way down, NOTHING the crappie bite has been better during day light, atleast for me, i'm going to try a different lake tonight, i'll let ya know how I do. JON


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks Jon! Anyone been out on the bridge near Eddie's at night? Wondering if there's open water there. Done very well there in the past during feb when we didn't have safe ice... Thanks again


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

All we do is fish crappie after dark, 
1)glow jigs
2) led flashlight to charge um up
3)glow spring bobber is a must- find um in 2014 ice mag or make um.
if you can't see the bites it makes it tougher


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Find yourself about 8-9 foot of water preferably near or on some structure kick the lantern on and enjoy! If your targeting crappie id fish everywhere from 7ft deep to 2 ft in 8 to 10 foot of water.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I have great luck at night with crappie on farm ponds. One I went to, the crappie were hitting close to 1-2ft from the hole.

Larger lakes, never had any luck at night. (Skeeter, Portage, etc)


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Not sure where we are heading to yet but we were thinking one of the Portage Lakes. Know some good structure in places. The rain coming though is making me think about holding off till colder days still to come. I'll post a report once I get out. Thanks yall


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

once again... good bite till it got dark, ??? I don't get it. anyhow fishaholic85 if your interested a few of us OGF'ers are hitting fairport harbor for smelt tonight and the rain is supposed to move out by then, im hoping to get there before dark to do some scouting,


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

trapperjon said:


> once again... good bite till it got dark, ??? I don't get it. anyhow fishaholic85 if your interested a few of us OGF'ers are hitting fairport harbor for smelt tonight and the rain is supposed to move out by then, im hoping to get there before dark to do some scouting,


Just saw this trapperjon. Would've loved to have went. I did a little fishin yesterday on the lake I live on. Got a nice crappie, a few nice gills and a ton of throw backs. I even took a right leg plunge through the ice near shore. It's the first time I've been out cuz the doc gave me the green light to walk without my crutches. Broke my leg bad bow hunting in november. AWESOME to get out!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

last year,few guys fished for crapies,after dark,of 305 mosquito lake east side,everybody was going home,and they were coming fishing,they catch abouth 20 good size crapies,til 10 pm.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Just a little report; Went out last night on the lake I live on. Seems like night time is the right time right now for crappie. All day on previous outings, we would pick up gills, bass, and an occasional crappie. Hit it last night just as the sun was going down in about 4 1/2 fow near structure and used lights. Steady pick of slabs till about 10pm. Bite slowed down and got COLD so we headed out. Green glow pinmin with a waxie. Gonna try again on Saturday night with some minnies and waxies and see if we can get a feeding frenzy going. Seems like they are starting to transition to pre-spawn patterns. If my theory holds true with other lakes, target shallow structure and use lights. Just like night fishing 'em in spring. Good luck yall!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

trapperjon said:


> once again... good bite till it got dark, ??? I don't get it. ,


Very typical for the last light hot bite to die completely at dark for both Saugeye and crappie.

BUT, just give it an hr or two and they fire back up.

I have seen this happen many, many years on lake after lake. I have no idea what is going on during the time it gets dark to when they fire back up. Maybe it is some kind of eyesight adjustment period or something. 

When we used to ice fish saugeye at Indian and Buckeye, same thing, hot, hot, hot and then dark and the switch is flipped completely off.. Then from 9 -2 was normally the best bite


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Tried it tonight at Delaware. Fished from 8 to midnight and not a thing! Had one bump and missed it and that was it all night. Marked a ton of fish but couldn't get them to bite. Going back in the morning hope they are in abetted mood.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

i fished last night from 4 till 11 p.m. bit wasn't good, but i caught a dozen. lots of lookers that wouldn't bite. 21 f.o.w. caught fish from bottom to 3 feet under the hole. electronics are a must have.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

foundationfisher said:


> i fished last night from 4 till 11 p.m. bit wasn't good, but i caught a dozen. lots of lookers that wouldn't bite. 21 f.o.w. caught fish from bottom to 3 feet under the hole. electronics are a must have.


recharge the glow jig and rebait that always helped me


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

was fishing close to home, left in a hurry, forgot the rod with the glow jig. good advice ballast.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I did both and still nothing. Each had a flasher. Went back yesterday and fished for about 5 hrs 2 gills and 1 crappie: time to scout new spots


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

tried it again the other night. Same spot, same set up with added techniques and baits thrown in the mix. 3 small crappies and a bunch of small gills surprisingly. I dont know. Seems like the only pattern you can go off of is, THERe IS NO PATTERN! just one of those things that keep us going back for more. We'll figure 'em out yet! So we think haha


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> tried it again the other night. Same spot, same set up with added techniques and baits thrown in the mix. 3 small crappies and a bunch of small gills surprisingly. I dont know. Seems like the only pattern you can go off of is, THERe IS NO PATTERN! just one of those things that keep us going back for more. We'll figure 'em out yet! So we think haha


everyone i've talked to is struggling this year. some have a good day in one spot, go to a different area same lake.... nothing. go back the next day same spot, nothing. i keep thinking i'll have 1 good day before it's time to break out the long poles.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Just nice to be out. I broke my tibia and fibula in November bow hunting when I fell down a holler and cracked it in half on my weight. Doc gave me the green light to lose the crutches and I'm out! haha. I take it slow but after missing all of deer season and not running my beagles for rabbit, I am ready to rock lol. I think Ladue is in the near future. Thank god I have a lake that I live on that I can fish whenever I want and at least catch SOMETHING


----------

